# Quiet indoor archery target?



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello all,

I have a Bulldog Doghouse archery target that does a fine job of stopping Fatboys out of my compound, but it's _loud_ - not the best for shooting in an apartment. Can anyone point me at a quieter target?

Thanks!

Ewan


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

I'd say straw bale without any cover. Needs to be extra compressed to stop high poundage bows.

There is a thread on this topic, with a number of answers. Loudest may be bag targets. The bag acts like a drum head when hit. Try a forum search if you are curious about that thread.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Elastafoam bales will be quiet if not expensive. 

http://archerytargets.com/Elastafoam.aspx


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

If you are in santa monica, check out rancho park. I think they switched to elastafoam. Don't know if they are still using that material.


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

The Rancho Park range is under construction. Which is undoubtably why he is using his apartment as an archery range :smile:


----------



## AndyZed (Mar 27, 2011)

The doghouse will quiet down some after it wears in. Arrows will be easier to pull as we'll.


----------



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

fader said:


> The Rancho Park range is under construction. Which is undoubtably why he is using his apartment as an archery range :smile:


Hah! Guilty as charged


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

That's what I get for not visiting my sister enough..

Isn't Woodley park Archer's range (Sepulveda) also using elastifoam covered with thick rubber foam?

DC


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

Don't know the name of it. I'll assume elastifoam is right. It looks like a bunch of yoga mats stacked together covered by a layer of foam, like you described. It served both ranges pretty well considering the insane number of arrows they saw each week.


----------



## regas (Oct 24, 2013)

a burlap bag filled with wadded up shrink wrap is quiet also.


----------



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

After some searching of threads I've ordered one of these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004TAATQC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 - I found a guy who used ratchet straps to compress it just enough to stop the arrows whilst also being super-quiet, so I'm going to give that a spin. Thanks guys!


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

I love my Block target. Quietest I've used.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

I just started preparing for the indoor season and purchased a BLOCK target from lancaster. I put a couple layers of cardboard behind the target to increase it's life a little and it is very quiet. Without the cardboard there is probably no sound at all. They are less than $200 with shipping. Not sure how long they last yet but so far it's working very well.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Brad Rega said:


> I just started preparing for the indoor season and purchased a BLOCK target from lancaster. I put a couple layers of cardboard behind the target to increase it's life a little and it is very quiet. Without the cardboard there is probably no sound at all. They are less than $200 with shipping. Not sure how long they last yet but so far it's working very well.


Glad you chose the Block. I like mine. I only shoot 30#, but mine is wearing quite well.


----------

